# STP Gathering 2010 (LOCATION CHANGE!!!!!)



## Ravie

LOCATION: CHANGED ( NO DONATIONS=NO NICE CAMPSITE...IT WAS BOOKED BEFORE I COULD GET TO IT.) 

Friday April 2nd to Monday April 5th

I DIDNT EXPECT THE CAMPSITE TO BE BOOKED SO EARLY IN THE YEAR AND I WAS FIRED BEFORE I COULD PAY FOR THE SITE. THEREFORE, NO DRY CREEK CAMPGROUND. INSTEAD, WE WILL GO TO ANOTHER SPOT. 

SO FRIDAY, APRIL 2ND, WE WILL MEET AT MY APARTMENT IN REDDING WHERE WE WILL FIGURE OUT OUR RIDE-SHARE TO THE NEW SPOT. PLEASE "GOOGLE SEARCH" MY ADDRESS:

893 LAKE BLVD APARTMENT #3
REDDING, CA 96003

SORRY FOR THE INCONVENIENCE BUT IT HAPPENS SOMETIMES.

FOR ANY QUESTIONS, DIRECTIONS, OR ANYTHING PLEASE CALL MY CELL PHONE: 530-605-8957

THANKS, 
RAVIE



Redding is in northern california and can be reached by using I-5.


We need volunteers:

People to Buy food(whoever has food stamps):

People to gather/bring fire wood:

Someone to buy charcoal(there's probably going to be a decent amount of bbq'ing):

People to clean up afterwards:

Hopefully someone with a car to help with the store runs?:

A couple of people who want to cook:

Anyone with special skills or instruments to bring would be awesome!


----------



## Poking Victim

*STP Gathering 2010*

I'd go if it was in Montana
are you allowed to bring dogs?


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

dogs are allways welcome. But it wont be in montana im afraid lol


----------



## wokofshame

*STP Gathering 2010*

i highly support a site with a Hot Springs. because hot springs are the shit. Deep Creek Hot Springs near Hesperia CA http://www.fs.fed.us/r5/sanbernardino/recreation/deepcreek/
which is at http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&hl=...182407&spn=0.035646,0.079994&t=p&z=14&iwloc=A

comes to mind. you can hop off a train at Cajon pass (either bnsf or up) and hike in.
deep creek is a sweet ass place and nobody will bother us.
can anybody think of a more accesible hot spring
maybe ill find a hot spring book and look at it


----------



## nivoldoog

*STP Gathering 2010*

yea, I vote hot spring


----------



## connerR

*STP Gathering 2010*

I'll have to check out those Hot Springs. I go to Hesperia at least twice a month to visit friends/family.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

well this is all to much for me to comprehend on no food or sleep right now but I do understand what needs to be done. I'm actually pretty good at coordinating, but i will need some help because I also have to work and do me some housy things sometimes. Well Arrow, I would love for you to come... I did have northern california/oregon in mind. Because I don't want to drive too far either. I'm on a nasty budget these days and I cant afford my car breaking down again. Hey, any hot springs in oregon/nor-cal area?


----------



## Blackout

*STP Gathering 2010*

that sounds way sick but i hitched it to the westcoast a mounth ago and got arrested in ocean beach so know i have a warrent. sounds way sick thow but im going to go to the east coast


----------



## severegout

*STP Gathering 2010*

So... how about Denver area...?


----------



## Poking Victim

*STP Gathering 2010*

I think it's important to educate everyone about sanitary latrine procedure. The larger your gathering gets the more important this is, so stressing it from the beginning is crucial. Getting sick when you're supposed to be having fun, out in the woods away from modern comforts no less, sucks.
Digging and maintaining latrines is everyones duty!


----------



## mbgeorge

*STP Gathering 2010*

another note on the couger hot springs in oregon, i'm not sure how it is right now, but a few years back they had set up a booth and were charging for people to go down to the hot springs, also no glass containers or alchohol blah blah blah i'm sure there's other springs around there and also other access points but they had security cops and a state trooper on patrol


----------



## SpaceCadet

*STP Gathering 2010*

I was just at Bagby hot springs, about an hour and a half from Portland. There wasn't a pay booth and there are camping spots a few miles hiking from the springs. But...it was kinda far from any store or main road so you'd have to get people to and from with vehicles. There was a sign that said "no alcohol" but nobody paid any attention to it.


----------



## Poking Victim

*STP Gathering 2010*

Bagby seems like it would be ok, but as Widerstand stated, none of them meet the requirements for a gathering. There's no camping allowed and one vehicle would give it away and get someone busted.


----------



## boucaneer

*STP Gathering 2010*

hmm. sounds interesting. i have never been to america, a few liquer runs and a bit of organising.

it sounds interesting, i will pay attention to this post, i might make the air fare.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

*STP Gathering 2010*

Big Sur! They got hotsprings, kind of a hike I guess


----------



## Gudj

*STP Gathering 2010*

Bagby would get broken up right quick.


----------



## steelcitybrew

*STP Gathering 2010*

Too bad most all of the attendee's are american, and probably either wouldnt want to cross the border or couldnt. 

All well


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

eh, well the hot spring idea sounds good but also sounds like a pain. How about a beach or forestie area? fuck I dont care if i have to pay for a camp spot if i have to, I just want it to be okay with open containers and a decent amount of people. lets stick to figuring out where we're going to have it first, then figure out details. 

LETS KEEP IT TO THE OREGON/NORTHERN CALIFORNIA AREAS PLEASE...


----------



## BUMJUG

*STP Gathering 2010*



MURT said:


> i highly support a site with a Hot Springs. because hot springs are the shit. Deep Creek Hot Springs near Hesperia CA http://www.fs.fed.us/r5/sanbernardino/recreation/deepcreek/
> which is at http://maps.google.com/maps?f=l&hl=...182407&spn=0.035646,0.079994&t=p&z=14&iwloc=A
> 
> comes to mind. you can hop off a train at Cajon pass (either bnsf or up) and hike in.
> deep creek is a sweet ass place and nobody will bother us.
> can anybody think of a more accesible hot spring
> maybe ill find a hot spring book and look at it


i REALLY support this idea!!! i was born and raised a few miles in the middle of fucking nowhere from here.....close to this place is a commune apparently that was started by charles manson in the 80's and it still rockin... its called bowen ranch....kinda a slab city like setting i believe.....but yeah i vouch for this place as well....


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

Yeah, as much as ide like to hang out in some hot springs, i realy want to have this one at the beach. 

I like the arcata idea, it's easy to hitchhike to and it's not a pain in the ass to hike out whenever someone wants a beer. As for it not being wooded, that isnt very conveniant for fire wood or putting up tarps but I'm sure we can figure something out. The weather shouldnt be too bad near the end of April, as a matter of fact it will probably be quite nice and warm. The weather in nor-cal is already warming up around 70 degrees.

I only have one more question about this spot, should we have to worry about police at this beach?


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

Okay I looked up some beaches...

clam beach(nice clean beach, alot of critters last time i was there): http://co.humboldt.ca.us/portal/living/county_parks/default.asp?parkID=CLAM

Moonstone beach: http://www.goingoutside.com/beach/1000224_Moonstone_Beach_California.html

Mad River Beach: google- http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

Info- http://www.yelp.com/biz/mad-river-beach-arcata

I like the idea of Mad River beach. its the closest to town and its perfectly legal to have animals, fires, and camp.


----------



## macks

*STP Gathering 2010*

I think the police in any of the Oregon coastal towns would not be very fun to deal with. Bagby hot springs would seem a-ok to me. There's always people hanging out partying there. The access to the springs and camping is free, especially if you go to the sites that are about 1 mile beyond the hot springs. There's no way rangers check out there more than once or twice a month. If you have your alcohol in a nalgene or something you're a-ok. If someone has a car it's about 20-25 miles to Estacada for beer/foodstore. 

The coast could work out, that sounds groovy. But, I would say that any place that is commonly used will probably get a visit by the cops if there's a bonfire and a lot of people/noise. Don't know about the beach around Arcata though. Anyway - I'd be interested in more info sounds fun!



Ey Ravie, that "Mad River Beach" link goes to a "Lil Miracles Daycare" in Redding, CA. Although, on second thought maybe we should have the party there. That would be punk as hell.


----------



## lobotomy3yes

*STP Gathering 2010*

I like Widerstand's suggestion of Manzanita. I've been there a few times and it would be really easy to camp out in the dunes without anyone knowing you are there. I've been out on the beach at night plenty a time there, and I have never seen a cop. There are always people drinking there, but it is such a spread out beach that it isn't worth their time to investigate. Plus they would never see you or a fire in the dunes, especially if you were far enough from town.


Personally I think hot springs are a _bad_ idea. At the better known spots camping is always illegal and so is drinking. In OR, the most popular springs are always on patrol routes. Of course we could go with a lesser known spring, but there are problems there as well. First of all, I don't know how easy it is to find a lesser known spring that is semi-easily accessible, and second of all its fucking dangerous lol! NEVER get in a hot spring that you aren't absolutely certain is safe (and you won't know this if it isn't popular). Shit, not too long ago some people died in one of the popular redneck springs out here. The temps. can rise suddenly without warning and fucking cook you. So good idea in theory, but in my opinion way too sketch to actually do.

Throwing out a couple more ideas, river camping is always fun if the beach doesn't work out. Plenty of rivers to choose from to. There are plenty of good spots on the Clackamas river that I know of, and I've heard a lot of good things about other rivers in OR. Ideally you want a spot off of a backwoods highway where the river bank is below the road. There's a lot of switchbacks from the hwy on the Clackamas that take 5 minutes to reach the bottom. Some of them have a lot of space at the bottom, and there is no way to see it from the road, and no way a cop is going to go down and spend 15 minutes checking each of them (there are a lot over a long distance). Personally I've grouped camped out there with a bunch of stoners getting fucked up and blowing up mortars. If that doesn't get you caught, not sure what will and we were fine. Something to look into. Pretty much spots like this all over OR and CA.

Some of the northern beaches in OR might be worth checking out (Astoria and such), but those tend to be a lot more popular than some of the southern and mid beaches. Really, Arrow is right about getting permission to use someone's property. That's a pretty safe bet for something like this. I'm running locations through my head, but haven't thought of anything so far. Only decent place I have access to is a joint-venture cabin in AZ, but distance aside it would likely be snowed in til summer.


----------



## lobotomy3yes

*STP Gathering 2010*

Just a quick update. If ya'll are really set on hot springs, then there is another possibility. My best friend who is native (Nez Perce) suggested the Warm Springs reservation. Normally that would be a no-go, having a giant dirty kid party on the reservation and all, but he knows some of the tribe leaders and said he could probably hook it up easily. Normally people visit the resort there, but there are plenty of other mineral springs around the area. If we are talking about hot springs then that would very likely be the way to go. With permission to be there the tribal police probably wouldn't bother us and the OR cops can't be there so it's really safe. There would be one major stipulation though, and that would be that absolutely no one in any way fucks anything up. IE. no beer runs, spangin on the rez, being obnoxious in town, etc. Other than that, it would be a good spot. I said to my friend, "You really think you could get permission for 50 drunk punks to camp out for free?" His response, "Only 50?" 

So IF everyone is really really into the hot-springs idea, this is a possibility.


----------



## wokofshame

*STP Gathering 2010*

yes!!! http://www.warmsprings.com/museum/Plan_a_Visit/Location/ 
this is it- sounds great


----------



## lobotomy3yes

*STP Gathering 2010*



ArrowInOre said:


> yea the tribe is fuckin broke right now, so unless you have a HUGE hunk-o-cash, it's very unlikely that you could get it cleared. But, there are so many other great and easily accessable places along ht ecoast line, I strongly encourage you to all investigat further, some of the links wider sent earlier on in the thread.


*shrugs* I don't know anything about the tribe, I'm just going off what my native friend says. Sounded better than getting fined for camping at another hotspring lol.


----------



## SpaceCadet

*STP Gathering 2010*

What about a national park? Large enough to be hidden from other people, close enough to touristy spots (food, water, booze), and isn't it free to camp in a national park?


----------



## Nickel

*STP Gathering 2010*

san fran, or close to there.


----------



## derailed

*STP Gathering 2010*

y'all should look at the yuba river instead. There's a great little place about five miles outside the town of Washington, CA (about a 100 miles north of sac give or take). I go there every time i'm in northern california; there's a stretch of river that's lined with towering cliffs and at the bottom there are these cool sandy beaches easily capable of hosting a few dozen people, we used to camp out there 30 deep and never once saw a cop or forest ranger. There's waterfalls, rockjumping, all kinds of crazy shit, there are even natural waterslides carved into the sandstone...and it's all within five miles of a good sized grocery store. It's a pretty secluded place, but not too far off I-80. Permits are supposedly required but I have yet to purchase one. You guys would have a good time out there. april it'll be a little cold for swimming but that'd be true for anywhere.

http://maps.google.com/maps/place?client=safari&rls=en-us&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=washington+california&fb=1&gl=us&ftid=0x809b84f5ac2e8f21:0xee84ae8fb76d8790&ei=qTZ9S9eWC4mkngffjKTYBw&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CAgQ8gEwAA


----------



## wildboy860

*STP Gathering 2010*

I would love to b e a part of this, but it has to be around mid april for me to attend cuase I have to be back on the east coast by the end of april


----------



## wildboy860

*STP Gathering 2010*

oh... also to add... I do fire performance (poi & devil sticks) so I can help out with entertainment and also I wouldnt mind to help with setup. setting up


----------



## Joe Btfsplk

*STP Gathering 2010*

"What about a national park? Large enough to be hidden from other people, close enough to touristy spots (food, water, booze), and isn't it free to camp in a national park?"

It costs just to get into a National Park. Up to fifty-plus dollars. Camping would add nightly costs. You would never be hidden in a National Park.

Nevada has many pools with warmth. So many are deserted. Ideal.

Problem would be access. These babies are in the middle of nowhere. Isn't that what is wanted?

I know many spots if this sparks interest.


----------



## macks

*STP Gathering 2010*

Hitching across the barren Nevada desert in April? Oyyyy..


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

*sigh* I'm over my head already haha so here it goes:

-Im over the hot springs, stop bringing it up unless you have one in your back yard and just so happen to live on the west coast.

I like Derailed's idea of that river but it would be way easier for the location to be closer to a freeway.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

So I'm going to bring whiskeytown lake up.

Its realy close to where I live(i know redding is lame) but out of the city is awesome.

Whiskeytown lake:
-dont mind alcohal in campgrounds
-close to a river and the lake
-dogs are okay
-toilets are close
-not far from stores
-Nobody wants to fuck with a bunch of dirty kids there
-security is normally relaxed
-even early april here is going to be around 85 degrees so the water will be warm.
-Hitchhiking up to whiskeytown shouldnt be too difficult and i can do runs with my car to pick people up from town.

This camp site i found offers:
•large Bbq Grills
•Bear Boxes
•Boating
•Comfort Station
•Drinking Water
•Fire Rings
•Fishing
•Parking
•Picnic Area
•Swimming
•Table
•Toilet, Pit/Vault 

+waterfalls and plenty of trails to hike if thats what your into.

AND it holds up to or around 50 people for one camp area. 
And i dont want to hear shit about paying for a site, im making $200 a day at work its no big deal. plus i like to make things legit.

Here's a site talking about it: http://www.recreation.gov/ca/Dry_Cr...oundDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=70934

Pictures: http://images.google.com/images?um=...+Campground+whiskeytown&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&start=0

Directions from Redding: http://maps.google.com/maps?um=1&hl...mpground whiskeytown&oq=&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=il

I say either this or a beach thats farther south than oregon.


----------



## xbocax

*STP Gathering 2010*

sounds great :]


----------



## Beegod Santana

*STP Gathering 2010*

Glass beach, mendicino CA. We've had 30+ kids raging there before with no problems. Just have to be sure to hit town in small groups.

Big sur area also has plenty of places where we could pull this off right off the 1.

Hell, we've had 30+ gatherings of kids on ocean beach in sf before.

I've also been to big gatherings out at cougar that involved lots of booze and camping with no problems.

Rio Dell CA, has tons of camping spots down by the river only a mile or so hike from town.

Ya'll don't get out much...


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

nevermind...


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

okay, i hate driving in san francisco so fuck that. Any beach around mendicino area that we wouldnt get fuck with at and is easy access sounds great. glass beach sounds nice. what do you guys think? glass beach? at least i wouldnt have to spend any fucking money on it lol


----------



## macks

*STP Gathering 2010*

I think that whiskeytown lake campsite sounds pretty rad!


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

Okay then it's set! Whiskeytown Lake is where the next STP gathering is going to be!


----------



## JahDucky

*STP Gathering 2010*

To any folks who are thinking of going. Whiskey town is amazing. the trails are off the hook the waterfalls are serene and its true they wont fuck with dirty kids out there in that area. As long as you respect the area they will love you there. they always love seeing folks getting together for a good time out there.

I used to live in the area and I would give anything to go to whiskeytown again. GO GO GO!


----------



## dolly

*STP Gathering 2010*

i shall more then likely attend.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

awesome arrow. your allways the best at what you do. are you going to come? its not THAT far....


----------



## Matt Derrick

*STP Gathering 2010*

so, just to clarify, when / where will this be? do we have a date set yet? it's looking pretty likely that ill be bringing the bus out!


----------



## boucaneer

*STP Gathering 2010*

just thought , they aint even gonna let me in your country, so im fucked.

but good luck all, have a good one!

no doubt we;ll be reading about it afterwards.

enjoy.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

WELL matt, if you look at the first post everything is listed. OOOHHH! and my boss is hooking me up with a grand next week so I dont have to stress on having the money for the spot but everyone needs to remember, I'm putting $300 down on this, so i wont be buying booze, food, or my own gas lol If my car moves to go get anything I better be compensated, whether it be a beer, cigarettes, or some gas money.


----------



## Monkeywrench

*STP Gathering 2010*

New Orleans has taken me hostage--and I'll certainly still be living here then. But I'd love to try and make it out to CA for this. Anybody wanna come with me? I'll be heading back here when it's over.


----------



## macks

*STP Gathering 2010*

I will probably come at least for the weekend part of it, and I should have a job then so I will have some bux or foodstamps to throw down!


----------



## Beegod Santana

*STP Gathering 2010*



ArrowInOre said:


> "Ya'll don't get out much... '- fuck off ( as kindly as I can state that)



Just saying that I ain't from the west coast and can come up with a least four places this is possible in the regions suggested that easily meet all the requirements off the top of my head.


----------



## hassysmacker

*STP Gathering 2010*

Anyone going to this via car or some shit that will be near SF or passing near SF on their way?

I'm gonna be interning at a farm nearby at this time (Bolinas, CA to be precise, though I could get to SF if it were easier), and while I feel like I could probably get the time off to go to this, I'm not so sure that I want to leave my getting there/getting back on time up to chance and the world of hitching. So if anyone thinks they could help out, shoot me a PM or something!

Thanks, 
Andy


----------



## Matt Derrick

*STP Gathering 2010*

man that looks awesome, but unfortunately, i won't be able to make it, since im not leaving new orleans with the bus until april 1st...


----------



## nivoldoog

*STP Gathering 2010*

I should be able to make this YAY! I am hopeing to be in the eureka area around that time. So this is way cool!


----------



## lobotomy3yes

*STP Gathering 2010*

I don't want to make any promises, but so far I am planning on being there, and if so I can provide several things on the list most likely. I'm not sure if my car will make it to Redding, but I'd probably risk it. If it makes it there, it can make it to the store lol. I'll be checking around with friends to see if any of those with better vehicles can drive. If so, I'd have firewood (well, a fuckton of pieces of a wooden fence that doubles as fire wood!). Of course in the event that I cannot make it to the gathering, anyone coming through PDX is welcome to the firewood. 

Basically it depends on whether or not I have the money. If I go to school next term, I'll just skip class for a bit and use my student loan money haha; Probably won't be going to school next term but I'm working on getting some cash either way. Presuming I have some money I'd be willing to bring some supplies, and I'll probably donate regardless of me going. Good shit, thank you Ravie for organizing it!


Oh, rides and music too. Feel good music, folky stuff, crust, we do it all haha.


----------



## BUMJUG

*STP Gathering 2010*

i WILL be attending......i will bring my charming personality as well as hopefully foodstamp pitch and possibly some STP craft for trade....


----------



## boysclubanthem

*STP Gathering 2010*

if me and my crew make it there in time we will offer our help with whatever is needed. just pm me and let me know what help you need with.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

Yeah I'm super excited about this. the more people who say their comming the more confident i feel about putting my money into this. This is totally my baby. I grew up in this area and all i can say is it's worth comming. The weather will be good(tiny chance of rain) but redding normally clears up by beginning april. Bring your tarps anyways guys, ya never know. But I hope everyone will try their best to make it, I'm putting over $300 into this and would love for it to be worth it!

Widerstand: man, at least tell me you'll try to make it, I know you would love all the natural beauty and hiking trails around here. Even if you decide to do your own thing there's miles of awesome sites and clear skies without absolutely any light pollution. The sky looks like diamonds on a good night!

Everyone else who has already RSVPed, AWESOME and hope to meet you soon!

If anyone shows up early or has any questions about the area please feel free to call me at: 530-605-8957 or message me either on here or myspace.


----------



## BUMJUG

*STP Gathering 2010*

if i end up in redding a week early you know any urban decay,forrests,backyards/porches i can sleep at???


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

*STP Gathering 2010*

Me, my old lady, and a few friends should be in the area around that time so we will probly end up making an appearance. I had stamps until they decided not to re-up themselves today but should be fun


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

Yeah, when you guys get into town if it's early then I can show you a couple places to safely sleep, find food, spange, and you can shower/eat/sleep a night or two at my place.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

I got one for ya arrow, how about "Whiskey Rampage 2010"


----------



## uppercunt

*STP Gathering 2010*

I know that tag, whiskey rampage.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

yeah it's my boyfriends tag. he gave me permission to use it


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

*sigh* im so damn tired right now lol 

arrow, any picture alcohal retated will be perfect. I trust your creative skills


----------



## sweet potatoe

*STP Gathering 2010*

mayb ill come down thur fer it, depends on where i am or if i have shit goin on in seattle if im even back ther


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

you should collin! iz gonna be good.


----------



## Dameon

*STP Gathering 2010*

Not sure if I'll make this one, but I may be able to. Going to be up in Seattle/Portland area with my girl, but we might grab a train down to that area as long as other things go right.


----------



## madewithpaint

*STP Gathering 2010*

i'll try my best to go, but unexpected responsibilities might pop up /:


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

Hope you can make it Whistler, I still have your phone by the way... amazing i havent lost it along with all my other stuff i had in my van lol


----------



## mksnowboarder

*STP Gathering 2010*

Well, shit, I might stop by. I wasn't planning on it, but I'm leaving CNY this week for FL until the end of the month. Then there's the MAPS Conference in San Jose mid april. Might make more sense to just head out that way instead of coming back here for a week or two.

mike


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

that would be cool man. i realy hope plenty of people will come and this wont be a waste. I still havent gotten a donation to help with that fucking camp site fee. I would say fuck it and take over for free but i would rather throw a paper at a forrest ranger and tell him to fuck off and leave us alone. it would be a shame to have to leave the spot because of one asshole cop.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

Oh and Ide like to ask the people who are comming... any instruments or neat talents comming?


----------



## MrD

*STP Gathering 2010*



Ravie said:


> Oh and Ide like to ask the people who are comming... any instruments or neat talents comming?



I am bringin my banjo, and i am not bad at butchery, if that is along the lines of what you meant by "talents".


----------



## drybonezz

*STP Gathering 2010*

I think my boyfriend and I will be attending this.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

awesome. i realy like to hear that more people are comming. We'll also do some story telling contests and such. Does anyone have any kind of speakers that hook up to an MP3 player and are loud enough? it would be good to have some music.


----------



## Mouse

*STP Gathering 2010*

DAMN IT. I'm gonna be in SF after the 13th  I think I'll never get to an STP gathering *wails* lol


----------



## drybonezz

*STP Gathering 2010*



Ravie said:


> awesome. i realy like to hear that more people are comming. We'll also do some story telling contests and such. Does anyone have any kind of speakers that hook up to an MP3 player and are loud enough? it would be good to have some music.




I have an iHome and it gets really loud, also it's portable! All you have to do is charge it and it will work for probably 6-12 hours! :goat:


----------



## Sugarmoon

*STP Gathering 2010*

I would love to go,, anyone going ,, coming from utah,, id love to meet up and hitch out together .. i have some friends in california who are going to it be fun to meet up... anyone know the best way to get there from northern utah .. <3


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

*STP Gathering 2010*

I will definatly be there. I'll be heading out from Oakland, if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Mr. Expendable

*STP Gathering 2010*

hippie hill... haha just kidding... i know of this place near a lake just outside of sacramento... about 20 minutes away from shopping center.... idk if it legal to camp but im gunna be in june


----------



## ricem28

*STP Gathering 2010*

i dont have any pay pal or bank or anything but i do have a car a guitar and foodstapms i also cook so i can help if you need it let me know whats up and ill help in anyway that i can


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

*STP Gathering 2010*

considering I missed the last one I'd love to hit this one, but I don't think I'll be out west that soon unfortunately.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

YAY! I'm excited to see it. I'm going to message you about something also having to do with your talent.


----------



## BUMJUG

*STP Gathering 2010*

shit i want me a patch.....i will also be making "STP" crafts for trade/giveaway...i hope people bring allot of instruments as i am hoping to bring one to jam with....


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

I'll be bringing my guitar.

OH! and PLEASE, everyone, if you bring an agressive dog you must bring a rope to tie it up with. No one can afford vet bills so keep track of your dog if it has aggressive tendencies.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

i was wondering if you could also throw in another "westbound patch" for tyson if you could *begging* just saying "RIP(first line) Tyson(second line)" When I come up to see you I'll bring you a bunch of pot er something too.


----------



## LeilaniRose

*STP Gathering 2010*

I doubt we'll make it back to the west coast in time for that. But maybe.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

well i hope you do! it would be cool to finally meet.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

*STP Gathering 2010*

So I'll pretty much be there. I don't know what to expect at all but I'm pretty stoked


----------



## nivoldoog

*STP Gathering 2010*

Well Im two weeks early but im here, Lets see if I can find enough to do to keep me here...


----------



## MrD

*STP Gathering 2010*



ArrowInOre said:


> I'll pass on the weedage, i quite in August, but I'll still send you another westbound for sure...If all goes well, I'll have the patches finished about 4 days beforethe gathering date (the 12th right), and the flag too...The patches are a lot of work this year, more details and more work, ugh...



the gathering starts on the 2nd, not the 12th. 
hope that dose not ruin your plans =/


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

Yeah...hope that was a typo... if you cant get em done dont stress. You can allways sell em for like $3 each after the gathering if you are too busy to do them.


----------



## nivoldoog

*STP Gathering 2010*

Is there anything a guy could do with two weeks of prep time to be gathering? I am gonna try to get some food together, and maybe some fire wood, get it stored in a dry place till time comes.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

I just keep posting to keep this in the "new posts" section.... so BOOM! NEW POST!


----------



## Mr. Expendable

*STP Gathering 2010*

and the verdict is..... rable rable rable.....hahaha... irvine moutains or hills or whatever is pretty chill they put on giant music festivals and shit there and they have huts store that sell everything from water to ramen to beer and theres a nice huge lake and you can rent spots out its in so call though so people would have to bus from LA... and it's bout a 20 minute drive from the city in case emergency and they have rest facilities.... youd have to have someone scope it out cuz theres hidden areas and then theres areas with other people..... idk just a thought.... but everyone seems pretty determined on norcal so...ignore this post hahaha


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

huh. so anywho...anyone in redding yet?


----------



## AshMash

*STP Gathering 2010*

Can't wait! Mister Johnny Lightspeed and I are gonna be there this year! 
First year for myself, hope it's a good 'un.


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

Very neat. Looking forward to meeting you Ash.


----------



## xbocax

*STP Gathering 2010*

I really wanna go just kinda up to the misses, if I do anyone wanna caepool and help with gas from the Socal area? PM me


----------



## BillyTheKid

*STP Gathering 2010*

i can cook like a mofo n can also help with ALOT of other shit


----------



## BUMJUG

*STP Gathering 2010*

yup i will be more than happy to fulfill any duties related to keeping the camp in order...i cant wait to see yall.....ima see if i can get my ass up there a few days early....


----------



## macks

*STP Gathering 2010*

If anyone needs a ride from Western Oregon (Salem area) and can pitch gas money I've got room for 1 in my rig. At this point it looks like at least jbx and I will be coming down for this.


----------



## BUMJUG

*STP Gathering 2010*

indeed ... come on hooligans wheres the hype???????????


----------



## MrD

*STP Gathering 2010*

*insert hype*

im sure lookin foward to it!!


----------



## BUMJUG

*STP Gathering 2010*



MrD said:


> *insert hype*
> 
> im sure lookin foward to it!!


 haha thats the spirit! yyyaaayyyy!!


----------



## wilde_childe

*STP Gathering 2010*

i'm coming with a few others. i gots foodstamps as well as a bad ass vegan cooking reputation! (vegan guerilla chef assassin!!) I can help with clean up as well.... will there be (non-food)cooking supplies needed? ?


----------



## connerR

*STP Gathering 2010*

looks like im headed up with bumjug, should get there a little early.


----------



## macks

*STP Gathering 2010*

What's the status of the campground? Do we have the spot reserved?


----------



## BUMJUG

*STP Gathering 2010*

oh.....uhh....i assumed when she was saying she was throwing $300 down that she had indended to get the spot.....i will be cool with throwing a little bit down on the spot but i cant do so untill the day of.... :/


----------



## L.C.

*STP Gathering 2010*

are there 47 other states? i thought this sight was for hobos, and hitchhikers. some place other than west coast. ANYWHERE!


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

yeah. I'm afraid I just got fired from trimming today. im actually borrowing money to pay my rent this month. so were squattin it unless i can get at least $100 in donations. we can allways pay for it the day it starts, so we're playing it as it comes i guess


----------



## nivoldoog

*STP Gathering 2010*

Well I have been in Redding for almost two weeks now, working at a little Cafe in Shasta Lake. Only now getting back into redding, Cus tonight Roller Derby here in redding...


----------



## xbocax

*STP Gathering 2010*

So Im pretty sure me the misses and 3 friends are going and we have a vehicle buuuuut, how sure are we that we'll be ok with a non paid for spot aaaaaaand since we dont have a secured spot will it be easy enough to find the group?


----------



## MrD

*STP Gathering 2010*



xbocax said:


> aaaaaaand since we dont have a secured spot will it be easy enough to find the group?


 
yeah, i was sort of wondering the same thing, how is it that we all are going to meet up, if there is no set spot to meet?


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

PLEASE READ MY BEGINNING POST OF THIS THREAD. it explains where it will be. as for meeting up before that, we can do that at my apartment.


----------



## xbocax

*STP Gathering 2010*

alrighty what would be an appropriate time to meet at the apartment and how close is the apartment to redding?(Just trying to get an estimate because its about half a days drive >.<)


----------



## Ravie

*STP Gathering 2010*

we can meet here around say.... 12:00 noon on the 2nd? from there we can figure out how we're getting up there. 


My address(look it up on google maps): 

893 Lake blvd apartment #3
Redding, CA 96003


----------



## AshMash

Widerstand said:


> Any word on how this all went down?


 
I was wondering the same, seeing as how I never made it there. Got stuck in Weed, CA instead with 6 inches of snow. 
Not so much fun.


----------



## Ravie

It stormed and the camp spot got flooded beyond belief. I woke up, freaked out and cursed the skies, then decided to cancel. i would have just had the people who made it here(like 4 people... bah!) co`me to my place and get shitty and eat food but my land lord was on the prowl looking for any reason to evict us. yup, t'was a failure, all the way. sorry to those of you who took the time to get out here. im going to go bury my head in the sand now.


----------



## finn

Awww, Ravie, I don't think any less for you for that, you're the type to learn from your mistakes, so the next time you plan something like this, it'll turn out better!


----------



## finn

Awww, Ravie, I don't think any less for you for that, you're the type to learn from your mistakes, so the next time you plan something like this, it'll turn out better!


----------



## BUMJUG

haha ......damn yeah connerR and i checked the forcasts and it looked really unpleasent...we totally bailed and planned another trip...


----------



## connerR

yeah, especially since i was just up north. i didn't want to sit in the rain.


----------



## MrD

So.. was my group the only people here stupid enough to even go?
If it did not get rained out, would we have really been the only ones?


----------



## Ravie

Arrow- this is the shitty part... nothing ever showed up at my house. I called the post office and they gave me the same-old "duh we arent responsible blah blah blah bullshit." has it gotten returned to you?


----------



## Ravie

yeah i'll keep asking around but i see my neighbors almost every day when they buy pot off me. i do live on a main road that alot of people walk by though...im hoping no one decided to be a douche and walk off with it.


----------



## purplepowerband

damn that sounded like it woulda been fun.


----------



## purplepowerband

ohh and any michigan/ northeast states riders by train should add me


----------



## menu

purplepowerband said:


> ohh and any michigan/ northeast states riders by train should add me


 
dont post shit like this in this thread. go to the proper thread


----------



## nivoldoog

Yea, i made it... Walked to the Store next to Ravies place, and her friend told me it was cancled... so.. Went back to work in Central Vally


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

I totally coulda made it for the last day but the weather looked shitty as hell so I went to oakland instead


----------



## Ravie

Yeah sorry to everyone to made their way out here for nothing. I didnt count on a storm magically washing away our camp site the day of the gathering. Whats fucked up is an hour after i cancelled the sun came out. bah! And on top of all that the retards at the post office lost all of Arrow's hard ass work she put into the flag and patches. They told me it was delivered but it never showed up. I guess it's possible some tweaker stole the box but I still blame the post office. fuck. thats all i have to say about this mess.


----------



## nivoldoog

OOh well, I had a good time working with Duckys Grandma... Which I wouldnt of got to do if the gathering wasnt tought of.


----------

